# Amazon Stilts?



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

Anyone else using these? My wallboards are worse for wear and gapping out. Theres just so much I can do with washers and whatnot. I hate wallboards to begin with but they were a pawnshop steal.

I first encountered the "pentagon tools" $100 stilts a year or so ago by a taper. He said he had them for over a year and pretty much only walks them on 40". I checked the tubes and they werent very worn at all. Comparable to any marshalltowns and durastilts after some use. Now I got a guy at work whos 250lbs walking these things and claims to have had them 8 months. They too arent very worn. 

I put his on, and despite being too stiff (im 175 wet) they felt pretty dang good! Better than the wallboards Ive been wearing, and those are adjusted to me. Only complaint i've heard is the straps suck. But a change out or added piece of foam ect makes them feel fine. 

Just wondering if any of you guys have any experience with these before I jump on buying them.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Anything would feel better then wallboards. i have spare set but hate wearing them. I love My marshalltown shorties but durastiltz are the cadillacs. I wouldnt wear the $99 buck ones. Straps are about $20.00 each.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

If you wanna go cheap..I would go with the sur-stilts .
I have a pair that was well used when I Bought them I've only walked on them a few times but they seem to still be in fair shape.

I'm with Boco....$99???? If you get a pair, give your wife your password so she can lets us know what happened to nodarb..:jester:


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

Get dura-stilts! Don't risk your life just to save a couple of bucks!!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Sur stilts cost the same as dura stilts I believe, and I much prefer my sur stilts over the duras any day. Lighter and more comfy and very secure. Ive had a set of the sur mags ( double sided) for a while now and they dont even squeak.


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

Ive owned marshalltowns and durastilts both. They both walked off haha.

But seriously, my work takes me to rough neighborhoods some times and loosing a pair of $100 stilts would hurt a lot less than 3-400 ones. I was sceptical at first too, but I was paired with a helped who is 30lbs overweght for them walking them all day. I checked the tubes and they showed little to no wear. I figure a little loctite on bolts and check tubes daily I should be fine. I may keep tallies on this helper for a while to get an idea on durability. He is a big ol boy.


And yes, wallboards are the absolute clunkiest stilts ive ever felt.


----------



## usmcr1983 (Nov 21, 2013)

*Amazon stilts*

Hey I have a pair of these stilts-i bought them as my first pair to try out stilts and have been using them everyday since November-I mean I dont have much to compared to but they've beenreliable for me


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

usmcr1983 said:


> Hey I have a pair of these stilts-i bought them as my first pair to try out stilts and have been using them everyday since November-I mean I dont have much to compared to but they've beenreliable for me


How often do you walk them and if you dont mind me asking how much do you weigh? ive got someone who wants these wallboards and will pay me $65 for em. I am probably just going to bite the bullet. And try out the $99 stilts. "Pentagon tools tall guyz" haha. They seem to be sound, no rattling and whatnot. Arent gapping with a 250lb boy with tools on. Im sure they WILL, but show me which ones dont and ill consider paying out the nose again. Ill probably get them, and check them out after each use. So far I can honestly say I havent seen much of any wear on my helpers. Granted in commercial we GENERALLY dont use them all day everyday like some of you residential guys.

I have also come to the realization router bits are $1 a piece on amazon so ill probably order a bunch of those too.


----------



## usmcr1983 (Nov 21, 2013)

*Amazon stilts*

I usually spend at least 3-4 hrs a day on them a day,and i have the 18-30".the only thing is the calf straps are a pita to tighten and keep tight I'm thinking about buying a better set.I weigh like 145-150 so Im pretty much a skeleton on stilts lol


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

You need these stilts!:thumbsup:
http://www.allstilts.com/proflyjumpers


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

usmcr1983 said:


> I usually spend at least 3-4 hrs a day on them a day,and i have the 18-30".the only thing is the calf straps are a pita to tighten and keep tight I'm thinking about buying a better set.I weigh like 145-150 so Im pretty much a skeleton on stilts lol


My helper bought some other straps as well, the originals haf too much nylon. Ive got a box of various stilt parts im sure ive got some extra straps. He got some marshalltown straps online for $11 usd. They have a good deal more cotton in them so they grip better.

Wish you were heavier and had the 24-40"s! Still good to hear your experience with them.

With full tools im every bit of 210-215. Hoping someone near my size or bigger has some input. But as I said, my minds fairly made up. 



Tim0282 said:


> You need these stilts!:thumbsup:
> http://www.allstilts.com/proflyjumpers


For those 12' ceilings eh? Find me some $99 ones and we are on business!!!


----------



## BowieMarshalltown (Jul 18, 2013)

nodnarb, take a look at our Skywalker 1.0 stilts. They are a very nice stilt and there are lots of good deals on them out there. I'm not pushing for a sale, it's just that most people think 2.1's when they think MARSHALLTOWN stilts, and forget about the 1.0's.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Yup thats what I got the 1.0s with a gorilla strap. I got a heck of a deal on them too. I am sure they were around $160.00 with free shipping. It took about 5 minutes to adjust them but once you get them dialed in they are light and comfortable. I too have had stiltz stolen but now I spray paint them bright yellow and make sure to get some mud on them so they dont like shiny and new. Having a jobbox also helps.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

boco said:


> Yup thats what I got the 1.0s with a gorilla strap. I got a heck of a deal on them too. I am sure they were around $160.00 with free shipping. It took about 5 minutes to adjust them but once you get them dialed in they are light and comfortable. I too have had stiltz stolen but now I spray paint them bright yellow and make sure to get some mud on them so they dont like shiny and new. Having a jobbox also helps.


None, none of my tools stay on the job when I am not there. Load every knife, pan, stilts, sander pole, sponge sander. I don't like to tempt anyone into stealing my stuff. Mostly because I don't want to spend the rest of my life in prison after killing them for stealing my stuff. :detective:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

BowieMarshalltown said:


> nodnarb, take a look at our Skywalker 1.0 stilts. They are a very nice stilt and there are lots of good deals on them out there. I'm not pushing for a sale, it's just that most people think 2.1's when they think MARSHALLTOWN stilts, and forget about the 1.0's.


If Marshalltown GAVE me a pair of stilts ..I would give them back! ASAP!!


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Either you are just that nice a guy OR you don't like Marshalltown stilts. So are you, so don't you?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

C'mon Moore, tell us how you really feel! What's your beef with Marshalltown stilts? I've been told they modified the skywalkers to get rid of that weak point.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

I always used Durastilts in California, and gave them to my cubby when I retired. Went through 2 sets in 20 years, and got caught by Cal OSHA once.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I will throw in that I bought a pair of the Sky Walkers. Could not get used to wearing them. I have had DuraStilts for more than forty years and just couldn't get used the different way of walking.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

MrWillys said:


> I always used Durastilts in California, and gave them to my cubby when I retired. Went through 2 sets in 20 years, and got caught by Cal OSHA once.


Not supposed to wear stilts in California??


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Tim0282 said:


> Not supposed to wear stilts in California??


[Sarcasm]Heaven forbid you'd be on the things when an earthquake hit. Or on a ladder, or scaffold, or walking a tightrope.... [/sarcasm]


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

The QLT stilts will start falling apart after a few months of easy use.[I KNOW]
The Skywalkers are not very well liked with the D/Cs I bump shoulders with. In fact .they all despise the Sky walkers .


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> I always used Durastilts in California, and gave them to my cubby when I retired. Went through 2 sets in 20 years, and got caught by Cal OSHA once.


2 sets in 20 years ?? Did you have a desk job? You just did stilt work on weekends right? I go through a pair every 3-4 years!


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

moore said:


> 2 sets in 20 years ?? Did you have a desk job? You just did stilt work on weekends right? I go through a pair every 3-4 years!


You're far superior to me! Actually, they're illegal in California, but a governor in 88 suspended Cal OSHA, so we could use them. It latter got overturned, and when I got caught sometime in the 90's I couldn't use them very often after that. Also, yes, I did run big work to, so my bags held my phone & radio sometimes for long periods.

I loved those things though. I put up 9 boxes of main runners in one day once. We'd fly dropping tile, studding wall top track, and even shaftwall ceilings. When I was young I could jump up in them. I never used them in houses though.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Tim0282 said:


> Not supposed to wear stilts in California??


Nope, not allowed, but some still do. Cal OSHA rarely visits residential unless there's a death.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

MrWillys said:


> Nope, not allowed, but some still do. Cal OSHA rarely visits residential unless there's a death.


It would be a totally different job if we couldn't use stilts in an 8 or 9 foot house. Sometimes we underestimate the value of stilts. I am on them pretty close to half of each day. If I had grown up a long time ago, I wouldn't have to wear them so much.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I'll fully admit, when it comes to taping garages and detail sanding angles, I'd be lost!


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Tim0282 said:


> It would be a totally different job if we couldn't use stilts in an 8 or 9 foot house. Sometimes we underestimate the value of stilts. I am on them pretty close to half of each day. If I had grown up a long time ago, I wouldn't have to wear them so much.


Tools have handles, and most everything in residential is spray textured. I had worked for 10 years before I knew they existed. So if you don't know you don't miss it.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

If you don't know what your missing you can't miss it. But once you have one of those monkey touch the monolith moments, there is no going back.

Kinda reminds me of a scene from the old Robinson Crusoe movie. He and Friday are cutting down trees. Friday has his stone axe and is happily going about his business. Robinson walks in with his steel or iron axe, and proceeds to slay some trees with ease. Friday just looks at him like you lucky bastard!


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

I own about 5 pairs of durastilts some almost older then me we used to have a guy close to 300 lbs and usually the only thing that would happen is the screw that adjusts it would fall out


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> You're far superior to me! .


No Sir. Not by no means!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

My Daddy pulled out early ! I need stilts!!:whistling2:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Not early enough it would appear


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fr8train said:


> Not early enough it would appear


I'll take that any way I can!!:laughing:


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

Corey The Taper said:


> I own about 5 pairs of durastilts some almost older then me we used to have a guy close to 300 lbs and usually the only thing that would happen is the screw that adjusts it would fall out


Ive seen durastilts break 2-3 times.. granted they were older than dirt. Oldest guy on job swears by durastilts but has had a near full rebuild on his 3 times in 10 years. I love the way they feel but for the price id be more apt to buy something else. If im going to put out 250-300 id probably go surmags. Have been hearing a lot of good things. 

Anyone tried those werner stilts? Parts are considerably cheaper for those than most others i have seen and i've never had complaints with their other tools.

Except for the ladders lacking the large hole in center of top,. I HATE those.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

After a few years of hard use I figure they have paid for themselves ..No rebuild for me. I pitch em And buy new ones!


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

moore said:


> After a few years of hard use I figure they have paid for themselves ..No rebuild for me. I pitch em And buy new ones!


Are you back talking about stilts now?

What you work with daily is worth having the best!


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Is anyone using the dura VI stilts i think i remember Moore grabbing a set?

They look like an improvement for comfort. I'm new to stilts so i grabbed the standard dura III 20/32 inch lov'em for framing and i throw them on to screw off lids 9" and up.

I can stay up on them for most of the day without dicomfort if i take off the steeltoes and were jogging pants and sneakers if i wear boots and jeans the strap digs in and the foot hold isn't as good just wondering if the new stile is better 

the only taping i do so far has been 8' and the guy that teaches me has a pair of little stilts that i wear very easy to walk in i hop on thoughs to swipe screws mostly


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

Ordered amazon stilts last night. Worst comes to worst ill sell them easily for $80. Have used my helpers about 6 or so times with no complaints. After the straps got roughed up they hold well and they feel solid although a little heavier than most newer stilts. Ordered black since they were cheapest at the time. 

Should be here monday or tuesday.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gordie said:


> Is anyone using the dura VI stilts i think i remember Moore grabbing a set?


I don't like em! It's an act of congress to strap on and strap off. I've adjusted them every which way from Sunday ! I can't get the damn things to fit tight!

The old style is just as comfortable and much more user Friendly [IMO]

I really don't see all that plastic lasting for very long. I've only had them for a short time With little use ..And the heel cuff has a break in It!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> Are you back talking about stilts now?


Naw ....I fly Helicopters for a living!!


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

moore said:


> Naw ....I fly Helicopters for a living!!


ON stilts?!? Cool!!


----------

